
Show HN: Foreign Exchange Rate Web App - zyl1n
https://forexrate.web.app/
======
zyl1n
About a month ago, there was a post on HN for free foreign exchange rates API
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22979288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22979288))

The API was quite easy to understand and inspired me to do a one-day build
challenge of making a web UI for the rates as I learn Javascript and D3.js.

Things I want to do but couldn't fit into deadline: better mobile reponsive,
making it a "PWA".

Feedback is much appreciated.

